

The SOPA Blackout Roundup - chrisacky
http://chrisacky.posterous.com/sopa-highights-the-roundup

======
powrtoch
With so many big name sites on the list, it seems absurd that Facebook is
doing _absolutely nothing_ with their site.

~~~
smackfu
Facebook No. Google+ No. Yahoo No. Twitter No. Youtube No.

~~~
jcitme
Youtube and Google+ are owned by google, so I'm not sure if they count.
Definitely they should post a notice or two, but...

~~~
smackfu
If you went directly to each site, there was no indication of a SOPA protest.
The Google+ version of the logo wasn't even blacked out.

------
bad_user
A more interesting roundup I'm waiting for: how many calls did the
representatives get, how many emails, how many senators expressed concerns
about SOPA/PIPA, how many have voiced their support again, and so on.

------
chrisacky
If you happen to see or know of any others, please just suggest them. I am
scraping all of the pages that are "black" and will publish as difintive of an
archive of them all once the blackout has finished.

~~~
milesf
Book publishers O'Reilly (oreilly.com) and Pragmatic Programmers
(pragprog.com) are both black. Guess I'll be buying more from them. They're
willing to lose sales in order to protect the internet.

~~~
bad_user
I'm a little disappointed that I don't see Amazon doing anything about it.
They clearly would have much to lose from SOPA/PIPA too.

------
Aloisius
I'm pretty shocked there was nothing on youtube.com itself. You'd think that
would be the biggest target of all for SOPA.

------
blahedo
A lot of webcomics coordinated with each other and are posting a red-
background "CONTENT BLOCKED BY SOPA/PIPA" with a more or less personalised
message about how it affects them. E.g.

<http://www.shortpacked.com/> <http://www.somethingpositive.net/>
<http://www.questionablecontent.net/> <http://www.girlswithslingshots.com/>
<http://www.unshelved.com/> <http://notinventedhe.re/>

XKCD is also protesting, though not coordinated with the above sites (and
already listed in the OP)

~~~
Dylanlacey
Wonderella posted a news post, along with this comic:
<http://nonadventures.com/2012/01/18/soon/>

------
mcantelon
Rackspace deserves a mention.

<http://www.rackspace.com/>

~~~
chrisacky
Thanks. Didn't see this one. Added :)

------
Dylanlacey
I think the most impressive are the publishers and the webcomic artists.
Having actual content creators and distributors opposing the acts gives much
more authority to the entire blackout.

------
pawn
<http://gamerhighway.com> is blacked out today

------
runevault
Was mentioned elsewhere on HN, but dailyWTF is also whiting themselves out.

------
funthree
My congressman is taking his name off SOPA today!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3480951>

------
ThaddeusQuay2
You missed one of my favorite porn sites.

<http://xnxx.com>

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
Dear Downvoting Moralist: The porn industry has done more for freedom of
expression and upholding of due process than you have. The site I mentioned
has/had a blackout message, and therefore qualifies for the list. My comment
was purely factual.

Also missed: <http://2600.com>

